# K3: Is there a way to lock out purchasing?



## SW (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm getting a second Kindle today for my nearly 10 year old son.  

Is there a way to lock out purchasing on his Kindle?  I want to be able to send him stuff but not let him buy directly from his Kindle.  Does that make sense?  I know I can leave the WiFi off, and lay down the law (which I plan to do), but I'd like another layer of protection against unknown purchases.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The only option that you have is to load his Kindle with books and deregister it. When you want to add more books you will have to reregister the Kindle.

My Brother and Sister-in-Law won a Kindle in a silent auction. My 11 year old Nephew is using it. Right now it is registered and attached to a credit card but he knows that he will lose access to the Kindle if he buys anything without permission.

He did figure out how to get into the Kindle store and was downloading free books. Fortunetly for all they were age appropriate but he did comment to me that there were some very interesting books out there.

PErsonally, I would deregister the Kindle for a kid.


----------



## Picatsso (Mar 24, 2011)

You know I never thought about that, but it is a very important issue.  You would think Amazon would have something for parents to use.  I bet it's only a matter of time.

For now, I would de-register also if it were my child.  Too risky.....


----------



## lori_piper (Oct 7, 2010)

Picatsso said:


> You know I never thought about that, but it is a very important issue. You would think Amazon would have something for parents to use. I bet it's only a matter of time.
> 
> For now, I would de-register also if it were my child. Too risky.....


You get an email if he orders anything, and Amazon will let you return anything ordered in error for seven days from the date of purchase.

I don't understand where the risk is.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

lori_piper said:


> You get an email if he orders anything, and Amazon will let you return anything ordered in error for seven days from the date of purchase.
> 
> I don't understand where the risk is.


::Nods:: I actually think it's a good way for people to know what's going in in their kid's head. I say this as someone without kids, and therefore an expert on child-rearing.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

lori_piper said:


> You get an email if he orders anything, and Amazon will let you return anything ordered in error for seven days from the date of purchase.
> 
> I don't understand where the risk is.


I know that my nephew managed to find the free romance/erotica novels on his Kindle. Now, he can find those searching the internet. That is why his parents have the computer in the middle of the family room so they can see what he is looking at. My Sister In Law had no idea that there were free erotica novels available for the Kindle, she does not use an e-reader, and was a bit surprised that they were so prevelant. My Brother has a Sony but has not spent a lot of time searching their free offerings. I have no idea if Publishers offer free erotica through the Sony bookstore.

Should they have been better informed? Yes. Did she think about it when she gave it to him and told him it was ok to download age appropriate free books from Amazon? Nope. Is he damaged because he read the description of the free erotica? Not really. Is it something that I would want to expose him to? Nope.

He did not download anything wrong but I don't like that he was able to find it and that it would be hard for anyone to know that he had found it without him telling me. My brother and sister in law can monitor the computer more easily, they can check the history file on the computer to make sure he is not going places he is not suppose to. It is harder to do that with a Kindle.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I'm sure it's just a matter of time before some kind of parental control comes into existence. When Kindles were expensive, I doubt that many of them landed in kids' hands. As they get cheap, that's sure to change.


----------



## lori_piper (Oct 7, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> I know that my nephew managed to find the free romance/erotica novels on his Kindle. Now, he can find those searching the internet. That is why his parents have the computer in the middle of the family room so they can see what he is looking at. My Sister In Law had no idea that there were free erotica novels available for the Kindle, she does not use an e-reader, and was a bit surprised that they were so prevelant. My Brother has a Sony but has not spent a lot of time searching their free offerings. I have no idea if Publishers offer free erotica through the Sony bookstore.
> 
> Should they have been better informed? Yes. Did she think about it when she gave it to him and told him it was ok to download age appropriate free books from Amazon? Nope. Is he damaged because he read the description of the free erotica? Not really. Is it something that I would want to expose him to? Nope.
> 
> He did not download anything wrong but I don't like that he was able to find it and that it would be hard for anyone to know that he had found it without him telling me. My brother and sister in law can monitor the computer more easily, they can check the history file on the computer to make sure he is not going places he is not suppose to. It is harder to do that with a Kindle.


Well, I'm sure that my parents didn't want me sneaking into the basement to catch a chapter or two of the 'off limits' books. Kids will sneak to get books that their parents don't want them to read. At least with Kindle, the parents get notified. My parents probably still don't know that I read "Semi-Tough", which was filthy, btw, when I was 10 or 11.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

No. 

It's known as the 1-Click scam. Be a better parent and you wouldn't have to worry about them purchasing anything behind your back is the general consensus here   That was how I was berated when I asked the same question.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't think it is a scam. You know when you buy a Kindle that the only way to buy books using the Kindle is to use 1 click.

I think that it is fine if parents choose to trust their kids to use the Kindle for reading and that they will not abuse the internet and the like on it. I would have a different answer for a 16 year old then I would a 10 year old based on what I think a 16 year old likely already knows and what I think a 10 year old likely knows. 

I would not register a Kindle for my tween. I would think about registering it when I think that my child is mature enough to use it properly, not look at sites that they I know would break the house rules, and I felt I could trust them to not buy a ton of books and run up the credit card. I don't know what that age would be, I imagine it would be different for each kid and I am guessing it is in the teens.

I have no problem with Amazon not creating something to block the device. It is up to the parents to decide to register the device and trust their child or to deregister the device once books have been put on it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

ProfCrash said:


> You know when you buy a Kindle that the only way to buy books using the Kindle is to use 1 click.


No, we didn't know we were forced 1-click down our throats with no way to turn it off. It goes against all logic to leave it wide open.

Imagine if you bought a car and there were no way to lock the doors or ignition. Anyone can drive away with it. Doesn't make much sense just like Amazon's decision to screw with people.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

McGee said:


> No, we didn't know we were forced 1-click down our throats with no way to turn it off. It goes against all logic to leave it wide open.


You don't have to use one-click. One-click can be turned off by removing the credit card from your account (you can even add a card back in and not choose to use it for one-click). You can buy books on their website without using one-click. You can not associate a credit card with your account. You can use gift cards to purchase ebooks. You can even de-register your device so that you won't purchase things by accident. To say you are forced to use one-click is not true - unless you want to make purchases on the device itself.

Personally, I like having one-click purchasing. I'm responsible enough to know when I'm making a purchase, and I know I can contact Amazon and request a refund (although I have never had to).

If I had a young child with a Kindle, I would either de-register it when not purchasing ebooks, or set it up on its own account without a credit card attached (with an email linked to me so I can monitor any purchases). Then, just add in gift cards for purchasing on that account. It would be nice if there were parental controls available, but there are still ways to monitor and control ebook purchases without them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

You actually don't have to have it connect to wifi if it's not 3G wifi...


----------



## SebastianDark (Apr 3, 2011)

Xopher said:


> You don't have to use one-click. One-click can be turned off by removing the credit card from your account (you can even add a card back in and not choose to use it for one-click). You can buy books on their website without using one-click. You can not associate a credit card with your account. You can use gift cards to purchase ebooks. You can even de-register your device so that you won't purchase things by accident. To say you are forced to use one-click is not true - unless you want to make purchases on the device itself.
> 
> Personally, I like having one-click purchasing. I'm responsible enough to know when I'm making a purchase, and I know I can contact Amazon and request a refund (although I have never had to).
> 
> If I had a young child with a Kindle, I would either de-register it when not purchasing ebooks, or set it up on its own account without a credit card attached (with an email linked to me so I can monitor any purchases). Then, just add in gift cards for purchasing on that account. It would be nice if there were parental controls available, but there are still ways to monitor and control ebook purchases without them.


Or, trust your kid enough to make the right purchase choices. And tell them beforehand to watch out for the 1-click buy.

As mentioned earlier, you've also got 7 days to return, so there's no problem in that regard..


----------



## Debby_ab (Apr 8, 2011)

I have wondered about this too.  Not because of small children (my "little" boy is 6'5" ), but what if I misplace my Kindle?  Anyone can buy books on it and my credit card will be charged.  Would I have to phone Amazon to have my Kindle deregistered?


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

> I have wondered about this too. Not because of small children (my "little" boy is 6'5" ), but what if I misplace my Kindle? Anyone can buy books on it and my credit card will be charged. Would I have to phone Amazon to have my Kindle deregistered?


Just go to the Amazon site, Manage My Kindle, and deregister. You can return book purchased in error with in 7 days.


----------



## SW (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  Didn't mean to start a debate....


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

No credit card = no magazines, blogs or newspaper. There goes half of amazon's selling point.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

My oldest daughter just turned 9 and has had her K3 since Christmas. Honestly, it has never been a problem. She knows and follows my rules about book-buying. She reads a wide variety of books and we talk about issues as they come up. I don't censor her reading and she listens to my guidance. It sounds so cheesy, but we work things out together.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

SW said:


> Thanks for the info. Didn't mean to start a debate....


I would go the deregister route for a child that young, too.

You didn't start the debate. It's going on in another thread and just got pulled over here. McGee is the OP of the original thread.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

SW it is a valid question and I hope that you have received some advice that you can work with. As sebat said, McGee started a thread that included some of this same discussion and is moving the conversation to another thread.



McGee said:


> No, we didn't know we were forced 1-click down our throats with no way to turn it off. It goes against all logic to leave it wide open.
> 
> Imagine if you bought a car and there were no way to lock the doors or ignition. Anyone can drive away with it. Doesn't make much sense just like Amazon's decision to screw with people.


At least you have moved from loaded guns to car keys.

No one is forcing you to shop using your Kindle. No one is forcing you to leave your WiFi on all the time. It isn't difficult to avoid "Accidently" buying a book. It isn't difficult getting a refund if you do accidently buy a book. If there is someone who you think will buy buy you don't want or don't have the money for using 1 click, don't let them use the Kindle unsupervised.

I get that you are on a crusade but many folks have given you many ways to avoid problems with 1 click. It is up to you to decide to employ them.

Or you could continue your rant.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

ProfCrash said:


> don't let them use the Kindle unsupervised.


Don't do drugs, don't drink and drive, don't start forest fires...Now we have, don't let people use kindles unsupervised


----------



## SW (Dec 27, 2010)

As I stated at the beginning, I was just wondering if there was a way.

Not because I don't trust my kid

Not because I don't parent.

Not because I'm afraid he'll load the Kindle with smut.



Simply because I was wondering.    

And because I don't helicopter parent and believe that some quiet alone time while reading a good (parent approved) book is a choice I believe he should be allowed to make.  Whether I choose to do this with a paper book or a Kindle is irrelevant.  

So thank you everyone who gave me useful information.  That's what I asked for, what I needed.  I have read all the replies and will decide what to do before I give him his gift in a month.    

For those who are bringing this seemingly innocent topic into debate, well go make your own thread.  

Thank you.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

McGee said:


> Don't do drugs, don't drink and drive, don't start forest fires...Now we have, don't let people use kindles unsupervised


Yes, but the people in this scenario just learned last Friday that the tooth fairy is daddy.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, but my daddy died when I really young, so my tooth fairy was the REAL tooth fairy....so there!  Ha!


----------



## RChaffee (Mar 3, 2011)

Seems silly that this is even an issue. It would be so simple to password protect this stuff that one has to wonder why they don't just roll out a solution on a patch or something.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Debby_ab said:


> I have wondered about this too. Not because of small children (my "little" boy is 6'5" ), but what if I misplace my Kindle? Anyone can buy books on it and my credit card will be charged. Would I have to phone Amazon to have my Kindle deregistered?


Voice of experience with this issue. My kindle was stolen and as soon as I got to my computer, I deregistered it. You don't need cs to do that. But I also called CS to block the kindle from ever being used again and had them check my account to see if anything had been bought.

You really have to know how to buy on the kindle or play with it a while to buy books through it. It's not like there's something on the home page that says KINDLE STORE! It's a multi-click process, so I was pretty sure the idiot who stole my kindle wouldn't figure it out.

Regarding the kindle for child question, I think registering it to an account with no CC is the best bet.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

RChaffee said:


> Seems silly that this is even an issue. It would be so simple to password protect this stuff that one has to wonder why they don't just roll out a solution on a patch or something.


Because any kid over 10 can not figure out what their folks use as a password?
Be realistic. If you think your kid needs a password, give them a paper book and be done with the subject. 
As to the the above quote, Kindle 3 itself does have a password protect feature, but I think most people find it inconvenient to use. If you are really worried, load the Kindle with books and then deregister it. Done, over, no worries.


----------



## evrose (Jan 7, 2011)

sherylb said:


> Because any kid over 10 can not figure out what their folks use as a password?


A properly chosen password would be unguessable by anyone of any age. Most of mine are random strings of letters, numbers, and characters. My mother, wife, kids, and closest friends couldn't figure them out.

back to the regular topic...


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

evrose said:


> A properly chosen password would be unguessable by anyone of any age. Most of mine are random strings of letters, numbers, and characters. My mother, wife, kids, and closest friends couldn't figure them out.
> 
> back to the regular topic...


I believe you are in the minority with your passwords. The key is PROPERLY CHOSEN PASSWORD. I'm in the IT field and I can safely say that about 3/4 of the people I come in contact with (end users) who choose their own passwords have no clue about how to make a secure one. They make easily remembered passwords and that does not include random strings of letters, numbers and characters. I'm guessing that using a complicated password on the Kindle 3 before purchasing a book would be far too frustrating for most people and that feature would be unused for the most part. Amazon has made a point of building the Kindle to be as simple as possible to use, and it only makes sense that it would not require additional clicks/keystrokes to just buy a book. That is, after all, what the purpose of the whole thing is.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

I let my nephews use my Kindle.  They are 7 and 8.  I leave my wifi connection OFF unless I am downloading to save on battery life.

It has never been an issue.  If they want a book or game we go on to get it together.  They ask first.  

I was kind of surprised to find out other people left it on.


----------



## BrokenR1 (Mar 11, 2011)

sherylb said:


> Because any kid over 10 can not figure out what their folks use as a password?
> Be realistic. If you think your kid needs a password, give them a paper book and be done with the subject.
> As to the the above quote, Kindle 3 itself does have a password protect feature, but I think most people find it inconvenient to use. If you are really worried, load the Kindle with books and then deregister it. Done, over, no worries.


No actually they can't.

What is everyones problem with the option to password protect something like purchases? If you are so against it simply do not enable that feature and nobody will bother your private little world. For some of us we would rather choose for ourselves when and if to use that option. It would be simple enough to implement.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I would observe that the Kindle is really very young. Heck it's barely 3 and a half years old. The 'whole device' password feature is not even a year old. I personally find entering a whole password every time I wake the device to be more trouble than it's worth, but also see where it is a really useful option to have in certain circumstances.

And while I don't feel the _need_ for passwords for things like collections or web access, I see where such an option would be useful for many customers. I'm sure, at some point, it'll happen. . . . .especially if Amazon receives courteous and well-reasoned feedback as to why people want them. I can totally see a software update adding the option to put a password only on the web access part -- heck, this would be to Amazon's benefit since THEY pay for 3G access -- or on specific collections, or whatever.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I only use the password feature when I travel and half the time I forget to turn it on then. (shrugs)

There is a list of things I would like to see Amazon do before they worry about adjusting 1 click. I would like customizable screen savers, I would like some more margin control, I would like PDF reflow, ect... These are all far higher on my list of things to do then playing with 1 click. 

I have never seen altering 1 click on all the lists that I have seen of things people would like changed on the Kindle. This is the first time I have seen anyone discuss not liking one click. I have been posting on this board for at least two years and Mobile Reads for at least 1 year and reading the Amazon discussion boards for three years and this is the first time I have seen anyone mention it. That tells me that the people who don't like one click are a pretty small minority. The number of people I have seen complain about screensavers is pretty darn high. 

I have no problem with Amazon adding password protection to purchases if people want to use it. I have no problem with that addition being 15th on the list of things customers want us to do ASAP because most people are fine with it.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

McGee said:


> No, we didn't know we were forced 1-click down our throats with no way to turn it off. It goes against all logic to leave it wide open.
> 
> Imagine if you bought a car and there were no way to lock the doors or ignition. Anyone can drive away with it. Doesn't make much sense just like Amazon's decision to screw with people.


Actually it is more like if you bought a car and the keys are near your child. You have to parent and make sure your child does not pick up the keys and drive before they are ready. You have to be careful that no one steals the keys, and that you don't lose the keys. I don't think that every set of keys needs to come with a child-proof box to store the keys, when a bit of parenting could prevent the child from driving off, and thieves will manage to get the box open anyway.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

It used to be that if you wanted to purchase something, you had to have the money in your hand. This made it a lot easier for parents. It's quite reasonable to have a feature diabling purchasing on a Kindle. I'd trust children with a Kindle much sooner than trust them with my credit card. Yes, I know that you get e-mail notifications. But those easily slip through the cracks.


----------



## BrokenR1 (Mar 11, 2011)

s0nicfreak said:


> Actually it is more like if you bought a car and the keys are near your child. You have to parent and make sure your child does not pick up the keys and drive before they are ready. You have to be careful that no one steals the keys, and that you don't lose the keys. I don't think that every set of keys needs to come with a child-proof box to store the keys, when a bit of parenting could prevent the child from driving off, and thieves will manage to get the box open anyway.


Your analogy just doesn't work.

keys = password


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

No, the child proof box would be a password. Keys = the Kindle store, car = Kindle.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Having purchasing enabled for all Kindles on my account is like being forced to have the keys in my ignition at all times.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

So, if you don't trust your child to not turn the key, take the key out; remove your credit card from the account. Or lock the door (put a password on the whole Kindle). Or you could just teach your child not to turn the key without your permission.


----------



## SW (Dec 27, 2010)

How the hell did this get from me asking a question out of mere curiosity to having my parenting questioned?  That makes one feel great.

Thank you everyone who answered my question kindly.

To everyone else....well I don't know what to say without being a jerk.

I'm done with this thread.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

I knew this would happen. Berated for going against the lemming flow


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

s0nicfreak said:


> So, if you don't trust your child to not turn the key, take the key out; remove your credit card from the account. Or lock the door (put a password on the whole Kindle). Or you could just teach your child not to turn the key without your permission.


Or I could be given the ability to put the key in my pocket: disable purchasing on a particular Kindle. Removing the credit card is not workable, I want to be able to make purchases on my Kindle, it would add too many hoops to jump through. Password protecting the Kindle isn't viable, I want by daughter to be able to use a Kindle, just not be able to make purchases. Disabling purchasing on a Kindle linked to an account is such a simple and sane solution.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

QuantumIguana said:


> Or I could be given the ability to put the key in my pocket: disable purchasing on a particular Kindle.


This is, of course, easily accomplished by unregistering the particular Kindle. This allows your daughter to use a Kindle, but not to make purchases.

This also provides parental control of content if this is a concern. She can't browse your nasty books. 

You can also easily buy age appropriate books and send them to her Kindle as desired.

Is there any way this is inadequate for your purpose?


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

A Rube Goldberg solution is not good enough.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

QuantumIguana said:


> A Rube Goldberg solution is not good enough.


How is this an unnecessarily complex way to "disable purchasing on a particular Kindle?" You want a Kindle for your daughter to use that cannot make purchase. Unregistering it does this.

It accomplishes exactly what you want and takes but a few seconds. Literally.

I understand wanting one's own way in all things, but in this circumstance you can easily acquire what you want without emotional turmoil and with little intellectual effort.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

How would you get daily newspaper and blog entries with an underegistered kindle?  

That doesn't fix or solve nothing.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

SW,
As mentioned, it's also a topic raging elsewhere. I don't think anyone intentionally questioned your parenting so much as your question evolved into a more spirited hypothetical discussion. As far as I know, no one here thinks you're not a good parent.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

QuantumIguana said:


> Or I could be given the ability to put the key in my pocket: disable purchasing on a particular Kindle.


Why would you want to do that, rather than teaching your child to not turn the key? What is going to happen when your child gets into someone else's car without you present to take out the key and put it in your pocket?


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

McGee said:


> How would you get daily newspaper and blog entries with an underegistered kindle?


QuantumIguana's stated issue is providing a Kindle for a presumably minor daughter which cannot purchase content. His only complaint was that unregistering was unreasonably burdensome. We assume the child is not concerned with daily newspapers and blog entries.

If this is desired, and we still want to exclude purchases, one simply registers the KIndle to her own account with no credit card attached.

All of this is very simple.

Fortunately, Amazon provides many options.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

And now you know what her child wants to read?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Can we please keep this a civil discussion and refrain from personal attacks? I've deleted a couple of posts that were questionable.

~Luv


----------



## SW (Dec 27, 2010)

I apologize for bringing up this topic.  

Had I known that something loosely related (and highly debated) to this was already posted, I would not have started this topic.  

My questions were answered.  Thank you.

Now, if we could all just let it die out.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Deregistering is not a bad idea. But it still has a flaw, new purchases wouldn't show up, I would have to register it again and deregister it for the books to appear. If purchasing was disabled, then all the books are available. Deregistering would be great if I wanted to limit what books my child could read, but I don't want to. As ebook readers get cheaper and more durable, I expect more people will want to give them to their children, and this would be a useful feature for many people.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

QuantumIguana said:


> Deregistering is not a bad idea. But it still has a flaw, new purchases wouldn't show up, I would have to register it again and deregister it for the books to appear. If purchasing was disabled, then all the books are available. Deregistering would be great if I wanted to limit what books my child could read, but I don't want to.


Excellent point.

In the past, many people who want to limit access to an Amazon account have been concerned with controlling content as well.

I am impressed with how many provide Kindles for their children. I can easily see that the combination of gadget and multiple books would have great appeal to a child.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

SW you got banged up through absolutely NO fault of your own.  People just wanted to rehash an old argument.

I, personally, think it's fantastic that a mom is handing over a kindle to a kid.  Period.

Yay, you!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

oliewankanobe said:


> SW you got banged up through absolutely NO fault of your own. People just wanted to rehash an old argument.
> 
> I, personally, think it's fantastic that a mom is handing over a kindle to a kid. Period.
> 
> Yay, you!


Agreed.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

oliewankanobe said:


> SW you got banged up through absolutely NO fault of your own. People just wanted to rehash an old argument.
> 
> I, personally, think it's fantastic that a mom is handing over a kindle to a kid. Period.
> 
> Yay, you!


I second that!

I've got a niece that is dying for one. She's 14. Her parents wouldn't spend the money on a Kindle but got her a DS for Christmas instead. I can't understand why a parent that would rather promote game playing than book reading. I've even told them that I would put her on my account. She would never have to buy a book ever again.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

oliewankanobe said:


> Yay, you!


YES!

Well done.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

sebat said:


> I second that!
> 
> I've got a niece that is dying for one. She's 14. Her parents wouldn't spend the money on a Kindle but got her a DS for Christmas instead. I can't understand why a parent that would rather promote game playing than book reading. I've even told them that I would put her on my account. She would never have to buy a book ever again.


Maybe her plan worked. She got both a DS and Kindle


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

McGee said:


> Maybe her plan worked. She got both a DS and Kindle


No, she still doesn't have a Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

sebat said:


> No, she still doesn't have a Kindle.


Pardon me, I thought I read that you bought her one but I miss read. Apologies.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

McGee said:


> How would you get daily newspaper and blog entries with an underegistered kindle?
> 
> That doesn't fix or solve nothing.


How many 7-year-olds read the daily paper? This thread is about giving a Kindle to a child, not about one-click.

I have to agree with those that say have it registered when loading new books, then de-register. There would be no worries about your child making purchases, or finding books not suited for their age bracket.


----------

